# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: موضوع پايان نامه

## vahid vahid62

سلام 
من دانشجوي ارشد نرم افزار هستم براي موضوع پايان نامه نياز به كمك دارم لطفا راهنمايي كنيد موضوع مورد علاقه من روش هاي رسمي در راستي آزمايي نرم افزار است.

----------

